# Sygate Firewall Pro - Hierarchy



## AndreaACME (Feb 4, 2008)

:wave: Hi everyone,

I have a problem in understanding how Sygate FW works.

In my case I have a problem on OUTLOOK.EXE (which I use to connect to an Exchange Server). I have configured for this application full access to the network (in Appl Rules) but in the logs I can see that it is blocked by rule name "GUI%GUICONFIG#[email protected]#BLOCK-TCP". In my opinion that is wrong, why is it being blocked??? And most of all by whom???

I have no Advanced Rules which could block this configured, otherwise, I would have found a blocking rule name like this: "GUI%GUICONFIG#[email protected]#.......".

In which order are rules parsed? For what I know it should be always from TOP to BOTTOM in their respective lists and Advanced Rules should "dominate" on Application Rules.

What is the hierarchy? I think that I am missing some important notion here.
:4-dontkno


Regards,
Andy


----------

